# stihl ms362 reviews



## mlml78 (Jul 25, 2011)

anybody have any reviews on the ms362?


----------



## nmurph (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never heard of that model????


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Jul 25, 2011)

Didn't we just have a debate over the 361 and 362? Seems like just yesterday....... look around a bit there's plenty of info here on the 362.........better hurry before the make a 363 though!


----------



## cheyenne19 (Jul 25, 2011)

Buy a 440


----------



## wooddog 066 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah what he said!!!


----------



## nmurph (Jul 26, 2011)

There's a $200-250 difference bw 440/362's. Yes, if cost is not a factor, I think the 440 is a better saw for the weight than the 362. But, the 362 is a very capable saw for many users.


----------



## j.williams (Jul 26, 2011)

excellent with a 20" b/c. if you need bigger than a 20" b/c buy a 460, if smaller than buy a 261.


----------



## cheyenne19 (Jul 26, 2011)

nmurph said:


> There's a $200-250 difference bw 440/362's. Yes, if cost is not a factor, I think the 440 is a better saw for the weight than the 362. But, the 362 is a very capable saw for many users.


 
It is a capable saw. It's just underpowered and over weight. It still has a little more power than my ported 261, but when compared to the 440 it's a scab. It doesn't fill the gap between the 261 and 440 very well. That is simply due to the weight IMO. If cost is a big factor you could always go the ported 261 route.


----------



## j.williams (Jul 26, 2011)

personally i think it fills the gap perfect in thats its only a $100 more than the 261 & $200 less than a 441.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 26, 2011)

cheyenne19 said:


> It is a capable saw. It's just underpowered and over weight. It still has a little more power than my ported 261, but when compared to the 440 it's a scab. It doesn't fill the gap between the 261 and 440 very well. That is simply due to the weight IMO. If cost is a big factor you could always go the ported 261 route.


 
That is an apples and oranges comparison. Most HO's just want to walk into a shop, grab a saw and go. You find a few that will venture into MM's. But when you start talking porting saws, they picture Stihl Hot Saw competition. Heck, most saw techs don't even know what porting a saw involves. For the average AS user, there isn't much *need* for a saw bw a 261 and 440.

I am surprised you think a stock 362 is stronger than a (well) ported 261. What size bars and wood are you comparing?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 26, 2011)

362 is 670$, 440 is 950$


----------



## nmurph (Jul 26, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> 362 is 670$, 440 is 950$


 
Thanks.....270 clams will buy a nice used limber, or a weekend to make up with the Mrs. for the new saw !!!!


----------



## cheyenne19 (Jul 26, 2011)

nmurph said:


> That is an apples and oranges comparison. Most HO's just want to walk into a shop, grab a saw and go. You find a few that will venture into MM's. But when you start talking porting saws, they picture Stihl Hot Saw competition. Heck, most saw techs don't even know what porting a saw involves. For the average AS user, there isn't much *need* for a saw bw a 261 and 440.
> 
> I am surprised you think a stock 362 is stronger than a (well) ported 261. What size bars and wood are you comparing?


 
They are both running 20" bars in hickory. The 362 just doesn't bog down quite as bad. But they are very close to one another. Don't get me wrong, I don't think the 362 is a bad saw. And I'm not trying to start an argument. I just think as far as weight and power go a 440 is a better saw. The op didn't specify what he was doing with it. For the average HO they could do a lot worse than a 362.


----------



## brncreeper (Jul 26, 2011)

I demoed a 362 last week, no thanks. I ended up buying my dealers last new (never been fueled) 361 with a 20 inch bar for $560. I've also got a 20 inch bar from Bailey's on order for my 262. It will be interesting to run both the 361/262 and see how they compare.

Oh yeah, I also brought home a NIB 440. Yeehaaw!


----------



## wyk (Jul 26, 2011)

nmurph said:


> There's a $200-250 difference bw 440/362's. Yes, if cost is not a factor, I think the 440 is a better saw for the weight than the 362. But, the 362 is a very capable saw for many users.


 
On the west coast, I was seeing some very good prices on 372 xt's - better than new 362's in some cases. I'd rather have an xt 372 than an ms361 anyday unless I had to do nothing but limbing.


----------



## young (Jul 26, 2011)

wyk said:


> On the west coast, I was seeing some very good prices on 372 xt's - better than new 362's in some cases. I'd rather have an xt 372 than an ms361 anyday _*unless I had to do nothing but limbing*_.


 
even then the 372w/28in light weight bar becomes a better choice then a 362 w/28 for the reach for limibing wouldnt you say? 

regardless get what feels good in your hands.

but the 372 is around $50 more from madsens compared to local stihl dealer.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of the 357xp. No love for the 'Tweener' :msp_biggrin:

Guess by now, I'd rather have a 372 also.


----------



## Isna (Jul 26, 2011)

We have 8 362's at work. Good saw for all-around use. Of course, it's not worth a 440, by far... For a normal day of work with my team, I usually take one 200T, one 260, one 346xp, three 362 and one 440 (and sometimes bring my own 440/460BB MM...). No major problems with the 362 so far, apart from the clips that hold down the top cover. 3 of them have been lost in the past 7 months. I also dislike the air filter design but no problems so far... Our jobs are usually really tough on saws (cutting in water... ... ...) and they seem to be holding good. Unlike our XP saws (especially the 372xp), that spend more time at the repair shop than in the woods. A shame because I still think Husky's "feel" better at use, when they work...


----------



## om21braz (Jul 27, 2011)

Having had a Husky 372XP, the 362 does'nt compare to it. The 372 pulls a 24" better than the 362 pulls a 20". But I would not consider it weak as it's quite a bit more powerful than my 028. As for me, it's good enough. Now if my flippy caps will stay on lol.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 27, 2011)

Isna said:


> ............No major problems with the 362 so far, apart from the clips that hold down the top cover. 3 of them have been lost in the past 7 months......



Interesting....the used 362 I picked up also had 2 of the 3 top cover screws missing....



Isna said:


> ............ I also dislike the air filter design but no problems so far.....


It is hard to get it to fit, but it also looks like it will do a good job; I will know more this fall.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jul 27, 2011)

cheyenne19 said:


> It is a capable saw. It's just underpowered and over weight. It still has a little more power than my ported 261, but when compared to the 440 it's a scab. It doesn't fill the gap between the 261 and 440 very well. That is simply due to the weight IMO. If cost is a big factor you could always go the ported 261 route.


 
We can't get a 440 here.. just the 441.

But comparing the kW/kg - the 362 is not too far off the mark. We use 361.. and it is likely the most used saw in the truck. If smaller - will be one of the 200T's .. if larger will be 441 -- or 660 or 880 if it really gets big.

I have never done a kW per kg calculation before, but they seem not to far off from one to the other. Actually a smaller variance than I might have thought. Clearly the 460 shows better than the 440 or 441; which is not a surprise  The 361 coming slightly ahead of the 362.. and the 200T ahead of the 201T by a whisker.

Here is info from Stihl site(s) -- did not have all models on Canadian site:

Model	Power	Weight	kW/kg
200T	1.8	3.6	0.50
201T	1.7	3.7	0.46
261	2.8	5.3	0.53
361	3.3	5.6	0.59
362	3.4	5.9	0.58
440	4.0	6.6	0.61
441	4.2	6.6	0.64
460	4.4	6.6	0.67
660	5.2	7.3	0.71
880	6.4	9.8	0.65

Power shown in kW - Weight shown in kg.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jul 27, 2011)

om21braz said:


> Having had a Husky 372XP, the 362 does'nt compare to it. The 372 pulls a 24" better than the 362 pulls a 20". But I would not consider it weak as it's quite a bit more powerful than my 028. As for me, it's good enough. Now if my flippy caps will stay on lol.


 
No big surprise there. The 362 being 59.0cc and the 372XP being 70.7cc -- not comapring apples with apples here. Try the 372XP with a 460 and see how it goes.


----------



## cheyenne19 (Jul 27, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Interesting....the used 362 I picked up also had 2 of the 3 top cover screws missing....



It's nice to know I'm not the only one. Mine is missing 1 also.


----------



## Isna (Jul 27, 2011)

cheyenne19 said:


> It's nice to know I'm not the only one. Mine is missing 1 also.


 
As you say... When we got our first bunch of 362s, it is the first thing I worried about. In a thread I created at the time (http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/165801.htm), nobody seemed to have the same problem. Now I know I'm not the only one...


----------



## chris zautner (Sep 2, 2014)

could i put a bigger carburetor on a ms 362 if so what would it be


----------

